# Beeping Noise



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

plz help! the batteries are off the trailer, smoke detector disconnected. There is a beeping coming from trailer. I laid on the floor to listen if it was gas alarm...nope. It was higher. Listened here and there and there and here. It beeps about every 30 seconds. After much following the bleeping beeping noise, it appears to be coming from, beleive it or not, the slide? what I mean is the queen bed is slid in of course but I swear it's coming from there! I stood up on counter and listened at the top of the slide and it sounds like it's coming from there, but what is it??????


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there a Carbon Monoxide detector in the bedroom? The one that came with mine was bad and even with new batteries it beeped, had to replace it.
Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It's the low battery alarm from the CO detector.

It looks kind of like a smoke detector.
Has a 9 volt battery in it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you have a travel alarm clock that could be in the bed???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

no , no alarm clock, who wants to be woke up when camping! ha!ha! anyway, will have Rick pull slide out tomorrow.I peered over it and it looked like all I there was on ceiling was a speaker and a/c vents...but I could be wrong!
when I went in trailer today and got a whiff of the good ole trailer fragrance, I ached to go somewhere


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> no , no alarm clock, who wants to be woke up when camping! ha!ha! anyway, will have Rick pull slide out tomorrow.I peered over it and it looked like all I there was on ceiling was a speaker and a/c vents...but I could be wrong!
> when I went in trailer today and got a whiff of the good ole trailer fragrance, I ached to go somewhere


CO detector is on the wall behind the slide.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> no , no alarm clock, who wants to be woke up when camping! ha!ha! anyway, will have Rick pull slide out tomorrow.I peered over it and it looked like all I there was on ceiling was a speaker and a/c vents...but I could be wrong!
> when I went in trailer today and got a whiff of the good ole trailer fragrance, I ached to go somewhere


Speaker huh, could the batteries be low in the radio causing a beep from the speaker









Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> It's the low battery alarm from the CO detector.
> 
> It looks kind of like a smoke detector.
> Has a 9 volt battery in it.


...what he said...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Katrina said:


> no , no alarm clock, who wants to be woke up when camping! ha!ha! anyway, will have Rick pull slide out tomorrow.I peered over it and it looked like all I there was on ceiling was a speaker and a/c vents...but I could be wrong!
> when I went in trailer today and got a whiff of the good ole trailer fragrance, I ached to go somewhere


CO detector is on the wall behind the slide.
[/quote]

Yup, right over the couch. Had to change the battery in mine a few weeks ago - after I figured out where that darn beeping was coming from.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

[/quote]

CO detector is on the wall behind the slide.
[/quote]

Yup, right over the couch. Had to change the battery in mine a few weeks ago - after I figured out where that darn beeping was coming from.








[/quote]

CO over the couch

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ditto for the last three replies. I pull the batteries from all my detectors and remotes and take them inside during the winter. Forgot that one on a return from a trip and it drained quickly in the cold and started beeping. I pull that one before I close up at the campsite when winter camping.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Ditto for the last three replies. I pull the batteries from all my detectors and remotes and take them inside during the winter. Forgot that one on a return from a trip and it drained quickly in the cold and started beeping. I pull that one before I close up at the campsite when winter camping.


Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> no , no alarm clock, who wants to be woke up when camping! ha!ha! anyway, will have Rick pull slide out tomorrow.I peered over it and it looked like all I there was on ceiling was a speaker and a/c vents...but I could be wrong!
> when I went in trailer today and got a whiff of the good ole trailer fragrance, I ached to go somewhere


Speaker huh, could the batteries be low in the radio causing a beep from the speaker









Good luck.

Bill.
[/quote]
does the radio have it's own batteries?









I bet u r all correct! will have Rick open slide later today. I don't think when he walks in the door this morning at 6:15 a.m. he'd appreciate hearing " open the slide! open the slide!" (no sense of humor after working all night-sheesh)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I also vote for the CO detector, got to replace all the batteries every year


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

Jim is correct. It's going to be the Carbon Monoxide detector. It is on the wall, but covered by the slide when it is in. As soon as rick pulls the slide out, it will be very obvious.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> no , no alarm clock, who wants to be woke up when camping! ha!ha! anyway, will have Rick pull slide out tomorrow.I peered over it and it looked like all I there was on ceiling was a speaker and a/c vents...but I could be wrong!
> when I went in trailer today and got a whiff of the good ole trailer fragrance, I ached to go somewhere


Speaker huh, could the batteries be low in the radio causing a beep from the speaker









Good luck.

Bill.
[/quote]
does the radio have it's own batteries?









I bet u r all correct! will have Rick open slide later today. I don't think when he walks in the door this morning at 6:15 a.m. he'd appreciate hearing " open the slide! open the slide!" (no sense of humor after working all night-sheesh)
[/quote]

Our ancient white box radio does have batteries to keep preset stations and time. I'm doubting that's your problem though with the overwhelming responses to the Co detector. Do you have one of the newer car looking radios? I guessing you do if you have flush mount speakers in the ceiling.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Doxie!









I know how you feel! Took me a couple of days to find it, and I don't know if it's a smoke alarm or CO detector, but the darn thing is located on the back wall which gets covered up when the slide is in. That is the situation in my Havana, anyway. I bet that is where the beeping is coming from. New batteries solved the problem very nicely!

Went to turn a little heat on in the OB tonight, and the camper smell got to me too. Soon . . . very soon.


----------

